

 Researchers: movie studios sold more after Megaupload was shut down - lancewiggs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/researchers-movie-studios-made-more-after-megaupload-was-shut-down/

======
JoeAltmaier
I guess its not about the temporary bubbles during disruption. Its about the
steady state. Has the increase persisted?

Ultimately its a pointless fight. Encryption, wireless etc make it impossible
to control the spread of plaintext information. And entertainment has to be
rendered plain to be enjoyed.

Hm... maybe not! Maybe we can implant decoder chips into people's brains, and
make them pay-per-view that way!

------
Shorel
I could believe this only when related to TV Shows.

In the case of movies, Demonoid is more likely a cause.

------
dush
There a lot of movies available via YouTube...me thinks lobbying helps.

